
Ask HN: How to secure the clipboard on Linux - webartifex
https://twitter.com/DonCubed/status/1278757106468806656
======
OtterGauze
If you're using Firefox there is a tweak you can make to not give sites access
to your password.[1]

Aside from that, try to avoid using auto fill, just copy the username/email
and password from your manager directly.

[1] [https://www.ghacks.net/2014/01/08/block-websites-reading-
mod...](https://www.ghacks.net/2014/01/08/block-websites-reading-modifying-
clipboard-contents-firefox/)

~~~
webartifex
I am currently also using the passff extension
([https://github.com/passff/passff](https://github.com/passff/passff)). So,
you are saying I should better not do that?

------
webartifex
Hi HN,

I am not a security expert and was wondering how I can secure my (Ubuntu)
Linux based system from such an attack?

Background: I am using the pass password manager to copy & paste passwords all
the time.

Now, I am afraid that websites like LinkedIn may have stored my clear-text
password.

I researched this but only find clipboard managers. No security tools for
that.

Thanks for any help.

------
n-gauge
You could run your browser in a vm , and disallow copy / pasting for that in
the vm settings.

